# Unhappy puppy?



## irvinaca (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I've just got my first V puppy - she's Luda, 12 weeks old and i'm delighted to have found this forum, especially for the tips on crate training and exercise etc.

I've only had her a week (so i got here from her breeder a bit late, at 11 weeks) and so far she has been really good. She started off a week ago howling and shrill barking 3 times a night, but with reassurance, she's now sleeping through til 6:30 and then after doing what she needs to do outside she'll come back into her crate and sleep for another hour or two. Generally she seems contented, she eats really well, plays as you'd expect etc...

Now the problem (if indeed it is one) is that when not playing or getting attention, for the last three days, she has had her tail pretty much clamped down. She's not whinging or anything and potters about sniffing and playing, so i don't understand what's wrong with her. She had her tail down for the first day too but that was to be epected as she was a bit nervy in her new home.

Any ideas?

Thoughts that i've had are that her tummy has been a little upset so it might be that she's feeling that a bit? Also, we have an old labrador dog who she dives all over, but he seems to just ignore her most of the time, i don't suppose it could be because of him? 

Any suggestions welcome! Thanks!


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

Is she eating the same food the breeders fed her? What do her stools look like? Maybe she has an upset belly, or maybe she's fatigued? We just got our pup, and she goes from very high energy (bouncing around and rolling around with her toys and trying to play with us as much as possible)...to falling asleep the next second because she's so tired. She's never walked around with her tail between her legs though. Maybe you should look for patterns. Does she walk around like that all the time? Or shortly after (a half hour to an hour) she eats? Could be the food - if you started her on something different maybe it's too soon and you should wait a few weeks to slowly wean her into the new food?

I'm a new owner, so I don't have much experience at all. Hope things get better!


----------

